# Pirozhki



## valeryk (Jan 31, 2016)

@Cerise was asking about the recipe of "pirozhki". Here you go)

Actually, "pirozhki" don't have a staple recipe. The word itself is plural from "pirozhok". It is a bun with some filling. "Pirozhok" can be of any size, made of almost any kind of pastry, and with any filling you can come up with. Traditional fillings are mashed potatoes, stewed cabbage, cherry, and cottage cheese. This recipe is my mom's favorite.

For pastry:

Water with an egg - 150ml

Wheat flour - 350 g

Sugar - 30 ml

Butter - 75 g

Dehydrated milk - 2 tbsp

Salt - 1 teaspoon

Yeast - 1.25 teaspoon





  








IMG_20160202_171223_1.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








(On the photo sugar, dehydrated milk, and salt are in one dish)

I have a breadmaker, so I don't have to knead pastry myself. But there's nothing special in it. Only when the pastry is ready you need to cover it and leave for an hour. It should become twice the size it was.





  








IMG_20160202_195054_1.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Then you need to knead it one more time and to the following:





  








IMG_20160202_195156.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Cut the pastry in five pieces.





  








IMG_20160202_195322.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Round them.





  








IMG_20160202_195611.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Oil the baking tray.





  








IMG_20160202_195731.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Take one piece of pastry. Roll it out in a square shape.





  








IMG_20160202_195804.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Cut it the way it's shown on the photo.





  








IMG_20160202_195832.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Put the fitting in the middle. In my case, it's cherry confiture.





  








IMG_20160202_195849.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Fold it the following way.





  








IMG_20160202_195911.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








The pirozhok should look like this.





  








IMG_20160202_200556.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Put it on the baking tray. Repeat this with all the rest.





  








IMG_20160202_202942.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








Take an egg, whip it a bit, then smear the pirozhki with it. Cover them and leave for ten minutes. After that put the baking tray in an oven (it should be 190°C).





  








IMG_20160202_210159.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








In 20 minutes pirozhki are ready. Take them from the oven and wait until the pirozhki are of body temperature. Then cut them. Bon appetit!





  








IMG_20160202_210738.jpg




__
valeryk


__
Feb 5, 2016








P.S. I'm not a native speaker, so write to me, if something is not clear. I'll try to explain)


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi, Valery. Very nice. Thank you for taking the time to share your recipe.

I have tried and liked the meat filled and potato filled. I'm sure I would like the mushroom filled as well. Some are shaped like a fat eggroll and some like a calzone. I think the dough is a major key. In my research, the crispy or flakey dough is far from what I liked/experienced. Have not tried a sweet version. Lots of food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful tutorial!

You should post this in the monthly challenge.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/88523/feb...hree-part-harmony-a-wrapper-a-filling-a-sauce

You will need a sauce (glaze? gravy?) of some sort to complete the entry requirements.

mimi


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Outstanding presentation, ValeryK!


----------

